# outer banks what a trip



## Ricky Harrington (Jun 6, 2010)

we got there on sat .we Monday we spent the first couple hours working on getting our dolphin by 10:00 we had a limit of 50 fish more bailers for us but a handful of gaffers   logan and hunter had a ball we got a limit of AJ  and a mess of tigger fish


----------



## Ricky Harrington (Jun 6, 2010)

*more pic*

more pic


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 6, 2010)

Fine haul! That is a great trip.


----------



## KULL NUTHIN' (Jun 6, 2010)

Good day where were ya'll at gulf ?


----------



## KULL NUTHIN' (Jun 6, 2010)

My bad just seen the title outer banks


----------



## oldenred (Jun 6, 2010)

KULL NUTHIN' said:


> My bad just seen the title outer banks



that's what i was thinkin..... that a snapper in the mix????


----------



## KULL NUTHIN' (Jun 7, 2010)

oldenred said:


> that's what i was thinkin..... that a snapper in the mix????



oops


----------



## scary (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow.... awesome trip, been wanting to get to the Outer Banks for a couple years now. Were you guys on a personal boat or a charter?


----------



## Ricky Harrington (Jun 7, 2010)

we have gone for the past 5 years we love it the fishing is great we go out Hatteras Harbor  captain D M Gray the Native Son


----------



## outdoorsman52 (Jun 7, 2010)

man looks like yall had a blast congraduations


----------



## PROLINE JIM (Jun 7, 2010)

Way to go Rick ! Looks like Catfish was having a ball too. That's a good mess of fish, Know ya'll had a Great time.


----------



## milltown (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice looking trip.


----------



## JRM1 (Jun 8, 2010)

How long does it take to get there,going out of Oregon Inlet end of July,never fished gulf stream before


----------



## Ricky Harrington (Jun 8, 2010)

10 hr 2 or 3 stop you will have a good time go to oregon-inlet.com for fishing report


----------



## thomas williams (Jun 8, 2010)

I wanna go next year!


----------



## Ricky Harrington (Jun 15, 2010)

you can


----------



## Ricky Harrington (May 2, 2011)

Count is on 27 days tell fish on


----------



## dwhee87 (May 2, 2011)

Looks like a great trip. Those Mahi are a blast to catch.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 3, 2011)

Those ambers are sweet!


----------

